# Ammonia high, nitrates and nitrites at 0?



## Alyssabubbles (Jul 17, 2013)

What could this mean and how can i fix it?
Nitrates and nitrites are at 0 ppm but ammonias at about 8!! 
Used API's Freshwater Master Test Kit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

It means you need to do a WC immediately. I'm guessing your tank isn't cycled? What size tank is it? And how many fish/inverts are in it?


----------



## Alyssabubbles (Jul 17, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> It means you need to do a WC immediately. I'm guessing your tank isn't cycled? What size tank is it?


Uncycled and 2.5. It's been up and running for about one to two months, so shouldn't the filter and stuff be settled already?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

How often do you do water changes? Are you trying to cycle it? Is it just one betta?


----------



## Alyssabubbles (Jul 17, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> How often do you do water changes? Are you trying to cycle it? Is it just one betta?


Trying. And every week. One male betta and a snail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe consider trying Tetra Safestart. It will jump start the cycle by adding the beneficial bacteria. But 2.5 may be too small to keep a steady cycle, I don't know though, I've only cycled 5+ gallons. And you're doing too few WCs anyways...especially for a 2.5 IMO.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Why is this under contests?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

redthebetta said:


> Why is this under contests?


Maybe the contest is to guess why it's under contests. :lol:
Anyways, TC needs to do a WC. That's about all I can suggest.


----------

